# mischief



## elliotulysses (Feb 8, 2015)

My girl is more than likely pregnant with an accidental litter. I separated her from my boy, who recently was neutered. I plan on keeping some girls from her litter, but I am concerned with the separation. My male is a bit of a baby in personality and seems to be missing his girl. Should i wait for the litter or get him a new partner to keep busy with while mama takes care of herself? Also is it still ok with the male and female to play together outside of their cages?


----------



## aliceinwonderland (Dec 17, 2013)

Is your boy the daddy or was the girl pregnant when you got her? I could be mistaken but I believe that somewhere in the many many articles I read when my litter was first born there were several mentions of daddy staying in the cage. More experienced members might have a better idea of whether it makes a difference or not but from what I can recall some articles suggested removing the father in the last few days before birth when she really starts to bulge. Others said that daddy will actually help in caring for the babies if he and mom are the only adults in the cage. I don't know if a male without the paternal bond would help care for the babies or not though. I've read so many articles though that I couldn't even site where I got those tidbits from though, so other members might have better ideas on how to handle the matter.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Keeping the male in the cage after she gives birth is potentially risky. Even a male with a paternal bond could kill the babies and if him being there stresses mom she could also kill them. I typically would not leave a male in after babies are born, but he can stay with her until a few days before (if you know when her due date is) though usually pregnant girls get pretty put off with males being around.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Depending on when he was neutered and when she is due, if he is present during birth he could impregnate her immediately. 

Failing that it can cause stress that can harm the mama or babies. I would give them time together, but while the babies are nursin it can only be like 10-15 min tops til the get hair then even then must be under 30min. Once they're old enough you can introduce him to them and see.


----------

